# Ram taillight/brake light



## diek10 (Sep 22, 2011)

The left tail light on my 01 Ram doesn't work. The brake light and blinker both work on this side. All three functions go thru the same bulb. Everything works appropriately on the right side. What is the best approach to locating the problem?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

It should be a two filament bulb. One filament controls the brake and stop, while the other controls the tail light. The other cause is an open in the tail light wiring. Check the bulb first.


----------



## diek10 (Sep 22, 2011)

Tried two different bulbs and nothing changed. guess i have to trace the wiring from back to front. any other possibilities?


----------

